# Two newbies, y'all probably get a lot of these.



## Sinuous (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi, y'all, I'm new to the forum, and nearly new to boating. My wife and I are doing the thing many dream about, selling our house and 99 and 44/100% of the crud in it and planning to buy a boat to live aboard.

She's got salt in her blood but no experience...her Dad was a frogman and career Navy, her granddad was a charter boat captain.

Me, I'm ex-Navy but have no sailing skills to speak of, just electronics and engines.

We're looking to buy a 35-38 foot motorsailer on the Tennesee River or Gulf coast.

I'm not asking any dumb questions yet, just introducing ourselves; I'll save the dumb questions for when we begin to move on acquiring the boat. So hi, and we're looking forward to joining the liveaboard community someday soon.

Cheers!
Mike and Katie (Mike typing)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Mike and Katie,
Welcome to Sailnet and best of luck with the boat search.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Mike and Katie,

Welcome aboard, You will find a lot of knowledgeable people here willing to help. And there is fun to be had.


----------



## Sinuous (Sep 14, 2008)

Thank you both! I've been diligently lurking and reading here; I like the "feel" of this forum a lot.


----------



## LittleMissMagic (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard! Enjoy the Sailnet!


----------



## joeybkcmo (Feb 28, 2006)

welcome, enjoy and keep us posted on the boat search


----------



## Sinuous (Sep 14, 2008)

Will do, and thanks! We're not in a position to buy until we sell the house...but the window shopping is fun and is giving us some good ides and info.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*New member*

Hello.I live in FL.Just finished offshore s. and week ago bought T27mark 2.After retirement[in 4 years] I am thinking to buy Island Packet or cat[Manta].Sorry for my English and lack of computer knowledge.Could U tell me how can I get Tartan division on this forum?Thank You.Eugene Kalsow.


----------



## Sinuous (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh, background info for future reference/ridicule: We're both in our 40s, she is able to provide an income online sufficient to support us, and within a year I shall be, too---finishing my degree, finally.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey Mike, Welcome aboard to you and your wife. 

That is definitely the dream (and life) of many here. 

One thing I recommend is that you and your wife start out by taking some sailing courses. Once you've got the basics you can easily apply them to which ever boat you end up buying. 

Glad to hear you've got the income thing figured out  I'm still looking for a way to pay the bills working online. If you don't mind me asking, what does your wife do?

Chris


----------



## Sinuous (Sep 14, 2008)

She's a technical writer. Makes pretty good money at it.

I'm an electronics tech, but I'm also getting my degree in tech writing. We'll have an on-board, at-home business in a year or so.

As for classes, hella-yeah, we're going to take sailing courses, Coast Guard safety courses, whatever we can find. And we're on the lookout for useful books on the subject; already got "Sailing for Dummies" and "The Complete Idiot's Guide to Boating and Sailing." Got the Chapman's book on the way to us, too.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Sinuous said:


> She's a technical writer. Makes pretty good money at it.
> 
> I'm an electronics tech, but I'm also getting my degree in tech writing. We'll have an on-board, at-home business in a year or so.
> 
> As for classes, hella-yeah, we're going to take sailing courses, Coast Guard safety courses, whatever we can find. And we're on the lookout for useful books on the subject; already got "Sailing for Dummies" and "The Complete Idiot's Guide to Boating and Sailing." Got the Chapman's book on the way to us, too.


There are tons of references on here. If you haven't already, go check out the "Learning to Sail Articles" forum. Lots of good info in there.

Interesting about the tech writing. that's what my dad does although he usually ends up getting pulled into management which is tough to do from a boat I would think. As for me I'm a Sys Admin by trade. Technically I CAN do my job remotely but there aren't too many companies who allow their admins to tele commute.


----------



## SailingFlorida (Aug 7, 2008)

What exactly is a tech writer? I work on computers in a Civil Engineering Firm which I guess could be done remotely but im still fairly young (32) and not to that phase of my life where I would be ready to work from a boat. Plus we are a small firm and I work with my clients remotly but also directly.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Think of it as the person who writes the stereo instructions and owners manuals. That's a pretty simplistic view but basically that's what it is.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I thought those guys lived in China!


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Ya but someone has to translate. lol


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

GOOD FOR YOU!
You go Man!


----------



## Sinuous (Sep 14, 2008)

ckgreenman said:


> Think of it as the person who writes the stereo instructions and owners manuals. That's a pretty simplistic view but basically that's what it is.


And exactly so. In our case, it means everything from operator manuals for nuclear detection systems to user guides for software packages. It means taking the chaotic technical notes (read: bar napkins) of multiple designers and programmers and organizing them into a readable, understandable format for the semi-technical or non-technical end user.

In overly simple terms, tech writers translate Engineer into English. ;-)


----------



## Sinuous (Sep 14, 2008)

We bought a boat.

A 1968 Soverel 33 sloop, in Charleston SC.

Here she is as we saw her:



















She's solid fiberglass, just repainted deck-to-waterline, new rigging, fresh bottom paint being done this week. Engine has zero hours on a new rebuild.

Title is ours _free and clear _on February 9th, give or take a day.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice boat, congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sinuous (Sep 14, 2008)

Thank you! We're excited as all h*ll!

She's currently on stands in Charleston; we've got a lot of work ahead of us. First thing, gotta find a marina there. Looking at Ripley, Ashley, Buzzards Roost, and Bohicket for starters.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Congrats Sinuous...she is pretty! Enjoy!!


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice boat Mike and Katie, fair winds and enjoy.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Awesome. Congrats guys. Enjoy!!!


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

Mike and Katie,

Welcome aboard. Happy (and successful) boat hunting is my wish for you. Look forward to reading about your search. Riducule to follow...


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

After seeing the name "sinuous" I though of changing mine to "succulent".
Whats this 99 44/100 stuff ? Get rid of it all. Our kids moved out of the house in 1994 and we sold it as is, furniture, motorcycles, cars ans snowblower then moved aboard. What a sense of freedom. Have never regretted it. I think we are the only liveaboards we know without shoreside storage. Good luck on the search


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Was she on stands at the Charleston Boatworks by chance?


----------



## Sinuous (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes she is, Labatt; still there getting her bottom painted this week.


----------



## Sinuous (Sep 14, 2008)

boatpoker said:


> After seeing the name "sinuous" I though of changing mine to "succulent".
> Whats this 99 44/100 stuff ? Get rid of it all. Our kids moved out of the house in 1994 and we sold it as is, furniture, motorcycles, cars ans snowblower then moved aboard. What a sense of freedom. Have never regretted it. I think we are the only liveaboards we know without shoreside storage. Good luck on the search


Eh, "Sinuous" is a throwback to my motorhead days. Just a meaningless name with history.

As for the 0.56% we're keeping, well, that includes about 5 changes of clothes each, toolboxes, Swiss army knife, towel, peril-sensitive sunglasses...just the vitals/essentials that we already own.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

We saw her there when we were getting our liferaft worked on... that yard does amazing paintwork, especially with awlgrip... congrats on the new boat! She was purty.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Sinuous said:


> We bought a boat.
> 
> A 1968 Soverel 33 sloop, in Charleston SC.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!! Way to go!

(or should I wait till the 9th???)


----------



## Sinuous (Sep 14, 2008)

Nah, check cleared, we're solid.  

We drive down Friday to finish the paperwork and move her to the marina Saturday, then we spend a long weekend aboard assessing the situation. Moving a toolbag, first aid kit, and cleaning kit in, for starters.


----------



## Sinuous (Sep 14, 2008)

labatt said:


> We saw her there when we were getting our liferaft worked on... that yard does amazing paintwork, especially with awlgrip... congrats on the new boat! She was purty.


Thanks! And I bookmarked your blog, been a good read so far.


----------

